# Toorox i instalacja Gentoo

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Czy ktoś z was wykorzystał dystrybucję Tooroxa do instalacji Gentoo? Ostatnio próbowałem postawić gentoo na moim (już nie tak nowym - rok) laptopie i niespecjalnie mi to wyszło bo był problem ze "zbyt nowym sprzętem". Dlatego też mam kilka pytań:

1. czy system autodetekcji sprzętu z Knopixa (nie używałem, nie znam), który tam przeniesiono tylko wykrywa sprzęt czy też modyfikuje ustawienia kernela i flag use?

2. czy da się po instalacji bardziej dopasować ustawienia i rekompilować system?

----------

## gryf

 *Sebastian Piotrowski wrote:*   

> Czy ktoś z was wykorzystał dystrybucję Tooroxa do instalacji Gentoo?

 

Nie.

 *Sebastian Piotrowski wrote:*   

> 1. czy system autodetekcji sprzętu z Knopixa (nie używałem, nie znam), który tam przeniesiono tylko wykrywa sprzęt czy też modyfikuje ustawienia kernela i flag use?

 

Tylko wykrywa sprzęt. Flagi use modyfikujesz sam podaczas instalacji bądź po instalacji.

 *Sebastian Piotrowski wrote:*   

> 2. czy da się po instalacji bardziej dopasować ustawienia i rekompilować system?

 

Tak.

----------

## wertjacek

ja wykorzystalem torrox i po zmianie make.conf jest to najnormalniejsze gentoo (zreszta od poczatku to typowe gentoo  :Smile:  )

Wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne sa tam gdzie w gentoo,wogole nie zauważylem jakichkolwiek zmian oprocz kosmetycznych,tapetka,motywy etc.

Instaluje sie szybko,jedynie środowiska są cale ze wszystkimi zależnościami.ale mozna wywalić kilka pakietów i sobie dopasować wedlug potrzeb.jedna uwaga,Toroox jest z gałęzi niestabilnej i jesli chcesz wrocic na stabilna czeka cie przeemergowanie calości co i tak cie w koncu czeka.

Ja mam jakąś wersje torooxa starą,na dzień dzisiejszy pakiety tej plytki są niższe od aktualnych więc emerge -uDN world i leci.

Ta akurat modyfikacja genciaka jest jak najbardziej "gentowa" w odroznieniu np, do Sabayona gdzie troche jest tych zmian wiecej (sabayon zostawia pelno plików konfiguracyjnych i juz od startu jest tam smietnik) i bez obaw mozna to instalować.ja osobiscie polecam to do pierwszej instalacji bo skraca czas i jest poprostu wygodniej.

Ps

jajko kompilowc trza i basta  :Razz: 

----------

## Oniryczny

ogólnie Toorox chodzi na unstable

zmienisz make'a i tyle   :Wink: 

----------

